# Long term boarding in Bay Area, California



## AnnaM (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi, 

We have a nine month old puppy. We have to leave on a 2 month overseas trip in June. We are very sure leaving her in a kennel would not be good for her. We live in the San Fransisco Bay Area ( East Bay). What I would ideally like would be to leave her in a home based boarding so that she would be with a family. Would any of the members from this area have any recommendations?

Also if nothing works out and we have to leave her in a kennel, do you think getting a second dog would be a good idea, so she would have company? She is scared of dogs so we would have to go about it right away so we can get a puppy.

Any help would be appreciated...


Thanks so much
Anna


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

have you thought about someone staying at your home, while you are gone? and have a dog walker come and walk her?

I have 3 dogs, and they are all home bodies. plus they are a pack, and if they were to be at someone else house with other dogs, I'm not sure how they would mingle all together like that. she's so small, none of your friends want to watch her for you?


----------



## AnnaM (Jun 2, 2012)

Unfortunately, I have no friends who actually have dogs. There was a mom at school in the same situation as us, with a Havanese and who has to make overseas trips. I had hoped to make a reciprocal arrangement with her, but she gave me the cold shoulder . A couple of friends did offer, but I am not sure how sincerely, and also I feel uncomfortable leaving her with them since they are not use to dog poop and stuff.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Do you live anywhere near your breeder? Would she be willing to take your pup in for the duration? Have you checked with your vet? Possibly they know of someone through their practice that does this sort of thing.


----------



## AnnaM (Jun 2, 2012)

My breeder lives in Vegas  and I dont think she would be enthusiastic as she is extremely strict about not exposing her puppies to germs...


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I ran into this organization at the pet expo. I think they might be able to help you. They have temporary long term & short term foster homes for people that are ill or in the military etc. Good luck!!

http://pactforanimals.org/military-foster-program.php


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Anna what city are you in?


----------



## AnnaM (Jun 2, 2012)

lfung5 said:


> I ran into this organization at the pet expo. I think they might be able to help you. They have temporary long term & short term foster homes for people that are ill or in the military etc. Good luck!!
> 
> http://pactforanimals.org/military-foster-program.php


They seem to be only for military families....


----------



## AnnaM (Jun 2, 2012)

sprorchid said:


> Anna what city are you in?


San Ramon


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

AnnaM said:


> They seem to be only for military families....


You might want to call them. They told me they also helped people who had to be in hospitals for long stays....


----------



## AnnaM (Jun 2, 2012)

lfung5 said:


> You might want to call them. They told me they also helped people who had to be in hospitals for long stays....


I'll definitely call them. Thank You.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Anna if you want to arrange a playdate with my ollie, let me know. If she stays with a pet sitter, she won't be the only dog. she'll have to man up and get used to her kind .


----------



## AnnaM (Jun 2, 2012)

Jackie, sounds good. Let me know when and where.... I'll have to bring my toddler along, though..


----------



## My2Havs (Jun 5, 2009)

If you can afford it, there are two websites I can recommend, www.dogvacay.com and www.sittercity.com (under More Services at the bottom) that board your dogs in their home or you can contact pet sitters right out of the yellow pages and check them out. No matter who you find, you have to do references and home checks and compatibility, etc. I occasionally board myself but my guys are 9yo and almost 12yo and wouldn't be very good playmates for a 9 month old puppy!
Monica, Dooley & Roxie


----------



## AnnaM (Jun 2, 2012)

My2Havs said:


> If you can afford it, there are two websites I can recommend, www.dogvacay.com and www.sittercity.com (under More Services at the bottom) that board your dogs in their home or you can contact pet sitters right out of the yellow pages and check them out. No matter who you find, you have to do references and home checks and compatibility, etc. I occasionally board myself but my guys are 9yo and almost 12yo and wouldn't be very good playmates for a 9 month old puppy!
> Monica, Dooley & Roxie


Definitely, expensive... But I am looking them up. Thanks Monica


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

AnnaM said:


> Definitely, expensive... But I am looking them up. Thanks Monica


Unfortunately, good hired care, whether it is in-home boarding or some one taking care of your dog in your home, IS expensive. I try not to think about it, but the dog care for Kodi often exceeds my airfare. Just comes with the package!


----------



## AnnaM (Jun 2, 2012)

krandall said:


> Unfortunately, good hired care, whether it is in-home boarding or some one taking care of your dog in your home, IS expensive. I try not to think about it, but the dog care for Kodi often exceeds my airfare. Just comes with the package!


Wow! Really puts things in perspective, doesn't it? This is our first time as dog owners and we still are getting used to the fact that a dog is actually a luxury...


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi, Anna, 

I don't like to advertise my services on the Forum, but I am one of the DogVacay.com hosts and live in the East Bay with our two Havanese. Feel free to PM me for more information.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

StarrLhasa said:


> Hi, Anna,
> 
> I don't like to advertise my services on the Forum, but I am one of the DogVacay.com hosts and live in the East Bay with our two Havanese. Feel free to PM me for more information.


Ah, the cavalry rides in. Sounds like a great option to me.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

pjewel said:


> Ah, the cavalry rides in. Sounds like a great option to me.


totally!!  I look forward to the day when we can bring Tillie down to play with Starr and her babies!! eace:


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Sounds like your prayers may be answered. Hope it works out for all of you.


----------



## AnnaM (Jun 2, 2012)

StarrLhasa said:


> Hi, Anna,
> 
> I don't like to advertise my services on the Forum, but I am one of the DogVacay.com hosts and live in the East Bay with our two Havanese. Feel free to PM me for more information.


Starr, I sen you a PM. Not sure if you saw it....

Anna


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I just saw it, Anna.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Great to meet you Anna! your Lola is a sweetie. Ollie is so tired he passed out the second he got home. Ollie really like your two older boys! I think it was a great first date. enjoy the weekend!


----------



## AnnaM (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks Jackie.... I am glad Lola had a chance to realise all dogs are not scary  we all loved cool guy Ollie and his awesome tricks. I am so glad we got a chance to meet.....


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

My friend was wanting to come to Portland and stay for over a month. She found this service that places you in a home free of rent in exchange for pet sitting . Its for people that want to travel and stay rent free. I know she had to go threw a background check . It would be a bit scary to just have a stranger come stay. It worked out fine for the woman who had my friend come because she is an honest pet loving person.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Did you find something that will work out?


----------



## AnnaM (Jun 2, 2012)

Nothing as of now, but we are keeping our fingers crossed...


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

It sounds like you have some good possibilities already. I would also like to recommend Rover.com, which is a national (U.S.) organization, to find pet sitters in your area. Most will do it in either your home or theirs. I have found several good people in my area who I have checked out and used for pet sitting and daycare. This way Benjamin has been able to get used to them in case I need to make quick arrangements for overnight boarding some time, and he will not need to stay in a strange place. I think Rover does a great job of screening people, and everyone I have met so far has seemed very friendly and responsible. It can be pricey, but I would imagine that people would be willing to make a deal for a long term stay. Good luck!


----------



## harley (Aug 1, 2012)

Posibilly posting within a radius from where you live with -for a hav family. Maybe you could trade off.
I have/am going through a similar situation.
Seems like if people do not have dogs-they are not interested. If they do have dogs-whether our Hav will fit in is questionable.
Just shows- we gotta stick together


----------



## AnnaM (Jun 2, 2012)

harley said:


> Posibilly posting within a radius from where you live with -for a hav family. Maybe you could trade off.
> I have/am going through a similar situation.
> Seems like if people do not have dogs-they are not interested. If they do have dogs-whether our Hav will fit in is questionable.
> Just shows- we gotta stick together


Actually, we have a family nearby with a Havanese, but when I suggested a play date they gave me the brush off  otherwise it would have been ideal, esp like you said we could have traded...


----------



## harley (Aug 1, 2012)

Harley is nine months as well. We live in New Mexico.I am not even sure that there is ANY Havs in NM. I plan to go to Wisc. I would like to make it a long trip to see family but they do not have 4 legged friends-so questionable. I am still working on a plan to take him with me. I can not afford a pet-friendly hotel. Still mulling it over. :ranger:


----------



## AnnaM (Jun 2, 2012)

emichel said:


> It sounds like you have some good possibilities already. I would also like to recommend Rover.com, which is a national (U.S.) organization, to find pet sitters in your area. Most will do it in either your home or theirs. I have found several good people in my area who I have checked out and used for pet sitting and daycare. This way Benjamin has been able to get used to them in case I need to make quick arrangements for overnight boarding some time, and he will not need to stay in a strange place. I think Rover does a great job of screening people, and everyone I have met so far has seemed very friendly and responsible. It can be pricey, but I would imagine that people would be willing to make a deal for a long term stay. Good luck!


 Thank you so much for the info. U are right, dog boarding is expensive! Especially for a longer term. Still I am grateful atleast we have that option.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Our dog sitter goes to UC Berklee. She had been thinking of getting a dog herself but hasn't yet.


----------

